
Windows 10 will be made an automatic “recommended” update early next year - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/10/windows-10-will-be-made-an-automatic-recommended-update-early-next-year/
======
dmfdmf
On the computers that I support I now exclude optional and recommended
updates, security patches only. Microsoft can no longer be trusted. I had one
customer who's computer auto updated to Win10 and it trashed his system and
the rollback did not work. He replaced it with an iMac.

